# Best pill to help weight loss?



## PerfectMistake (Jun 1, 2006)

EDITED BY  MOD AND INFO REMOVED:

Hello, as a  Mut  moderator, i couldn't stop from stepping in on this thread. I'd like to say that we (Mut) do not approve illegal actions, including buying prescription medicine without one on Internet. Also, a personal thought: any prescription pill, and even more dieting pills, are too dangerous for a person to buy and use on his/her own. They change the brain chemical imbalance, and therefore are very restricted - they can cause a series of problems, like addiction;

So i'm closing the thread

Lia


----------



## eightthirty (Jun 3, 2006)

I had much success with Relacore. I didn't experience the jittery side effects as I did with the others.


----------



## cynpat2000 (Jun 24, 2006)

Certainly not zantrex3 that stuff made me so sick I thought I was dying!!!!!!my heart beat really fast,nausea,diarrhea,felt dizzy......YUCK...I would not recommend this to anyone.it was a blue bottle though ...cant help with the silver one though sorry...


----------



## LuckyMe (Jun 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* I had much success with Relacore. I didn't experience the jittery side effects as I did with the others. How much weight did you lose in how much time? TIA


----------



## KellyB (Jun 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* I had much success with Relacore. I didn't experience the jittery side effects as I did with the others. That's good to know. You know that most of them are artificial speed type herbs when they give you the jitters. Maybe I'll try this, but is it expensive?


----------



## Jinjer (Jun 26, 2006)

i fully reccomend Norexin Slim Sculpt....google it because i think you can only get it online or if a store decises to bring it in but IT WORKS!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jun 30, 2006)

i've taken some and they really help to curb your appetite and give you energy..relacore is $153 USD. but on the commercials it says it's only for people who are seriously overweight, like 30, 40 lbs, or more they need to lose. i know a few are formulated for women, like slimquick, trimspa..haven't tried those..


----------



## Angie2006 (Jul 2, 2006)

I got some phentermine from an online pharmacy. This is my third day and so far it's awesome. The first day I had a strawberry/banana smoothie for breakfast, not because I was hungry, I just didn't know how I would react to the pills so I wanted something on my stomach..plus a person should start up the metabolism in the am. That night I had a single chicken strip because my bf was eating some. yesterday I had my smoothie for breakfast and then one chicken wing last night.

Im not the slightest bit hungry and have energy without being jittery. I have to remember to eat something tho cause you need to keep you metabolism going.

Ill let you gals know after a week how much/if any weight I loose.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Jul 2, 2006)

Curbing my appetite is something I need to do, because the Depo (BC) shot I am on increases it - hence, weight gain...my Dr. warned me about it hehe!

Thanks for your tips though!


----------



## teb (Jul 2, 2006)

I agree, phentermine.


----------



## FLdaydreamer (Jul 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kam_621* i've taken some and they really help to curb your appetite and give you energy..relacore is $153 USD. but on the commercials it says it's only for people who are seriously overweight, like 30, 40 lbs, or more they need to lose. i know a few are formulated for women, like slimquick, trimspa..haven't tried those.. Where in the world did you find Relacore at $153. I've bought it at Walmart for as low as $17.99. The highest price I've ever seen for Relacore is $49.99, and that's on their website: http://www.relacore.com/


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Jul 4, 2006)

Now I am torn between Relacore and phentermine! I guess I will toss a coin or research both to make a decision.... I want something that is not going to make me jittery nor make my heart feel like its racing out of my chest wall...


----------



## Gwendela (Jul 4, 2006)

I've taken phentermine before and had very good results with it. Mine was prescribed by a Doctor though. After awhile they seem to not have as much as an effect on you. The first month I was on it I lost 12 pounds and the Dr didn't think that was good enough.




Granted I could barely eat so maybe my body went into starvation mode.

I think I'll do some research on relacore.

Good luck ladies!


----------



## kellianne76 (Jul 4, 2006)

I've used phentermine and it worked well for mr. I lost 20 lbs with it.


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jul 9, 2006)

slimfast worked for anna nicole.


----------



## lilla (Jul 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *broken* None. They're all scary to me!!



They scare me too...


----------



## PerfectMistake (Jul 9, 2006)

Anna Nicole actually used TrimSpa (as far as I knew it was only that, maybe it was mixed with SlimFast)! And if that's all she used then yes...it very much worked for her HAHA! - But it can cause constipation


----------



## Kimmi201 (Jul 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kellianne76* I've used phentermine and it worked well for mr. I lost 20 lbs with it. Where did you get it cause if it curves your appetite thats exactley what i need ...i only wanna loose about 5 pounds..im 5'6 and 125 but i always want to eat soooo much i feel like im always hungry even right after i eat..its terrrible.....and how much does it cost?


----------



## reginaalear (Mar 5, 2007)

I ask my dr about something for my appetite he said there was something called phentermine of course he said I would lose a lot of weight with it, but once it's stopped I would gain it back. So he didn't give it to me. I figure if I adapt to a healthier lifestyle while taking it then I should be able to keep it off. I can't get that so now I am looking at using Leptopril. Anyone use it? I need something, when I got pregnant I weighed 120 now i'm at 216.4 I can't even stand to look at my self anymore. This has been 13 years since i've been this big. I went to curves and did weight watchers and got down to 178 but now i'm back up. I need something!!!! Please let me know what you all think of Leptopril the version of Leptoprin! I've tried Trimspa and still have some. it just didn't work!!! Thanks for any help!!!


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Mar 5, 2007)

I tried Hydroxycut... and I was not keen on the idea of taking 4 pills the size of horse pills like 4 times a day or whatever bs they wanted... also I did not see any results. I like plain old green tea extract pills to suppress my appetite... they work wonders and are a lot better for you too.


----------



## reginaalear (Mar 5, 2007)

I used to take those. I don't know why I quit. I guess I should give them a try again. I've actually still got some in the cabinet!


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 5, 2007)

just diet and exercise. I know thats not what you want to hear but its the truth. Im like 30lbs overweight and im not going to take a pill that will mess me up.


----------



## MissMudPie (Mar 5, 2007)

I dunno. I've tried Hydroxycut (Caffeine free) and Stacker2. Stacker made me absolutely nuts! I was shaky felt awful. I don't think Hydroxycut did anything at all. I don't think I'll spend any more money on diet pills.


----------



## Kathy (Mar 5, 2007)

Well...I confess, I've tried several of these and they don't really help. At least, they didn't help me. That Zantrax3 or whatever it is SUCKS!! I thought I was going to have a heart attack! I haven't tried that Phentermine. I might try that and see. I'm like 40 lbs. overweight, although people say I "carry it well", I would like to not carry it at all!


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm like 40 lbs. overweight, although people say I "carry it well", I would like to not carry it at all! lol im the same.


----------



## FeverDream (Mar 6, 2007)

Hydroxycut is the only one I've tried (a couple years ago) and it was useless. Now all the commercials I see are so cheesy and scam-like, I wouldn't go near any of them. For those looking for an appetite suppressent, get HOODIA! You will have zero desire for food, guaranteed, and it won't screw your body up (to my knowledge).


----------



## teb (Mar 6, 2007)

chitosan I am told,

phen-phen *will kill you *even if you take it for just 5-7 days. It can really damage your heart. please don't take it, I am sufering from it now.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Mar 6, 2007)

I just wanted to giggle! I made this post forever ago, didn't expect to see it again LOL!


----------



## lilhypa304 (Mar 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MissMudPie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I dunno. I've tried Hydroxycut (Caffeine free) and Stacker2. Stacker made me absolutely nuts! I was shaky felt awful. I don't think Hydroxycut did anything at all. I don't think I'll spend any more money on diet pills. haha, i took stacker 2 or 3 and they made me nuts as well!! i lost weight but i wont take them just bc i felt like i was loaded up on speed or something, and i noticed after taking them for a week or two straight, my mood changed and my bf told me i became mean lol

i know two girls who both took slim quick and didnt do a thing and they took them exactly the way the directions said.

i started taking 10 day hoodia diet and i really like them, they give me energy w/o making me nuts and shakey. but i havent lost but a lb or something but i think thats becuase ill only take one in the morning and i forget about the evening pills so when i go home ill pig out.

i really gotta try to take them as directed so i can lose some weight. ill keep yall posted if it actually works


----------



## natalierb (Mar 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *FeverDream* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hydroxycut is the only one I've tried (a couple years ago) and it was useless. Now all the commercials I see are so cheesy and scam-like, I wouldn't go near any of them. For those looking for an appetite suppressent, get HOODIA! You will have zero desire for food, guaranteed, and it won't screw your body up (to my knowledge). Do you know anyone that's tried Hoodia? I'm curious. I was taking diet pills from a doctor, and at one point I lost 50 lbs. (after I got off them I gained 35, then lost 20 again). I stopped taking them because it came to the point where my chest would start hurting really bad after I took a pill, I was scared I was going to have a heart attack.
I just read an interview with Carmen Electra in a magazine today, and she said she takes NV diet pills. Has anyone tried this? Nothing is working for me like my old diet pills did.

I know that good nutrition and exercise is the best way to do it, but I would like an aid to my weight loss, because it's really, really hard for me to lose weight.


----------



## Kimmi201 (Mar 7, 2007)

why the hell is carmen electra taking diet pills lol...i tried hyroxycut once..didnt really work i only took it for a few weeks tho...and

Originally Posted by *TheOpenRoad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I tried Hydroxycut... and I was not keen on the idea of taking 4 pills the size of horse pills like 4 times a day or whatever bs they wanted... also I did not see any results. I like plain old green tea extract pills to suppress my appetite... they work wonders and are a lot better for you too. yes those pills are soooo hugeeee!!...i gotta try those green tea pills..do u usally take em at the beginning of the day or a lil while before a meal or somethin?


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 7, 2007)

just to put in my 2 cents, has anyone heard of sureslim.com?

maybe it's sureslim.com.au and they don't have it in america, but I've heard that they only let you go on it if you're within a certain weight range. I want to try it just to lose the 10 odd kilos I put on because I'm on the pill. Does anyone know anything about that?


----------



## FeverDream (Mar 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *natalierb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Do you know anyone that's tried Hoodia? I'm curious. I was taking diet pills from a doctor, and at one point I lost 50 lbs. (after I got off them I gained 35, then lost 20 again). I stopped taking them because it came to the point where my chest would start hurting really bad after I took a pill, I was scared I was going to have a heart attack. I take hoodia once in awhile, like if I know I'm going to be out for the whole day (since I never spend money eating out) or if I'm planning to have a late dinner and don't want to get hungry beforehand. It really does obliterate any feelings of hunger, and 2 of them (Dex L 10 brand) kept me from feeling hungry for an entire day, and into the next morning. Although, my problem isn't eating when I'm hungry, it's eating out of boredom, so the hoodia only does some of the work. When I feel like I just HAVE to eat something, I chew minty gum or make green tea (or go on the scale to shock myself into abstinence!). I'm aware that hoodia is also seen as sort of a scam-type drug because the long-term health complications are unknown, that many brands have little or no effective hoodia in them, and that not eating often enough WILL cause your metabolism to drop (http://www.spamdailynews.com/publish...spam_scam.asp), but I use it very rarely and it is not by any means a primary means of weight loss for me, so I figure it's ok.
As far as diet pills go, like the ones you see on TV, I'm convinced that every one of them are scams. There have been sooo many lawsuits ranging from false advertising, saying there were legitimate trials when there weren't, and models revealing that the before and afters are sometimes different people, that they've been photoshopped, that the before pictures were actually photographed after the model gained weight, etc. The cheesiness of some of these commercials amazes me as well, like the Zantrex-3 commercial I just saw a few seconds ago on tv. I can't believe anyone would buy into that! The only legitimate (?) weight loss drugs are the prescription ones like Xenical (lipase-inhibitor) and Meridia (appetite suppressant), but you can only get them if you have a BMI of over 30. Don't waste your money on OTC diet pills.

DietFraud.com - Your source for diet scams and fraud

The Skinny on Diet Scams

Webglimpse Search Results

Regarding chitosan, I used to take a couple pills with a meal that had more fat than I'd like, but it didn't help as much as I thought it would. Chitosan does have benefits (http://www.vanderbilt.edu/AnS/psycho.../chitosan.htm), but results from legitimate experiment shows that chitosan works much better in mice than it does in humans (little or negligable weightloss benefits).

In my opinion, weight loss CAN'T be looked at as a quick, temporary, "I want to look good in my bikini this summer" thing. Sustained weight loss throughout life requires a complete overhaul of your habits and food preferences if they aren't already where they should be, otherwise you will gain back everything you lost and then some. Good luck to all, lol!


----------



## natalierb (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks for the great links feverdream! I appreciate that!


----------



## 510 (Mar 9, 2007)

i tried trimspa. but it stops working after about 2 weeks. i lost about 7 lbs


----------



## Momo (Mar 9, 2007)

The best way for me to curb my appetite is to just stay busy and preoccupied!


----------



## reginaalear (Mar 10, 2007)

I went out and bought some more green tea, but it isn't working as well this time as it did before.




I would like to try Hoodia!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Mar 11, 2007)

It seems I have dieted all my life. This is my scoop. Originally I used Phentermine or Adopex-P. Both were prescribed and very helpful for short term loss. When I stopped taking them, I gained it all bacl. I have been taking Relacore and it does seem to help me lose my "belly fat" as well as calm me down a ittle. I am also taking Estrin_D. This is for metabolism slowed by menopause. I like it. I am still a little hungry, but sacfirices must be made to lose weight. Zantrex-3 is really popular but absolutely did nothing for me. This and Relacore are the two diet pills the Youngsters in Hollywood are coupling. Leptoprin is supposed to be very powerful and only for the serious dieter. It is terribly expensive for me. I always need to lose 10-20 pounds. Remember to drink lots of water with these!!!!


----------



## dixiewolf (Mar 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *PerfectMistake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Curbing my appetite is something I need to do, because the Depo (BC) shot I am on increases it - hence, weight gain...my Dr. warned me about it hehe!
Thanks for your tips though!

Ever since I started depo my appetite has increased also. I almost feel like I am going to pass out I get so hungry. I try to remember to bring fruit to work. I have used Hoodia and it helped with appetite control. I need to start back up. Of course, I am sitting here eating dounuts, so I am no help, lol.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Mar 31, 2007)

Kimmi201, sorry I didn't respond sooner, I hadn't checked back into this thread... anyway yeah with the green tea pills I usually take them with breakfast in the morning. I am getting back on that now actually, I feel like a blob lately so I'm going to exercise and get back on track


----------



## econ34 (Apr 2, 2007)

where can you buy green tea pills? and does relacore make your boobs shrink or just your belly? thank you


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Apr 2, 2007)

Econ34, they have green tea extract pills at any drugstore... CVS, Walgreens... probably the pharmacy area of some supermarkets also... actually the CVS by me has a buy-one-get-one sale on bottles of "Nature's Resource" vitamins, so I got two bottles of green tea extract for $6.19


----------



## econ34 (Apr 2, 2007)

oo perfect, i love buy one get one! thank you nicole!


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 2, 2007)

ive been dieting for 8 yrs now. litterally since i was 13 till now. sad part is i weighed 140 then and i was the same height and now i weight almost 210. ill tell you honestly theres nothing better than learning how to eat. seriously i have tried every diet, every pill, every shake, every perscription till the end of hong kong and back. its point less. you should put your money into seeing a nutritionist and learning whats good for your body. i have a family member that slimed down quick because she got her metabolism measured and ate what was good for her. ive been dieting for so long that i hate trying n e more. i was on the verge of gastric bypass. but i cant let myself give in to an easy way out. dieting is def more important than exersize. just go to a nutritionist once ,just once, and i guarantee your going to be eating more and losing alot more too!!!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Apr 2, 2007)

I have used about everything and Phentermine was best for me. Adipex-P is also good, but you need a presception for it. None on them work long-term, you build up a tolerence for them. Best thing is to drink lots of water, exercise, walk and cut you caloric intake.


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 4, 2007)

Hmm. Interesting.

Anyone heard of Alli?

Its an FDA approved diet pill - now you can get it over the counter.


----------



## realmccoy (Apr 4, 2007)

I have tried alot of diet pills and I know which ones work.

*Zetacap* is probably the best product I have ever tried and it is not a stimulant, you take two capsules before each meal and it makes you feel full faster.

Hoodia is great, but do not purchase any product with less than 700mgs otherwise, it is not effective.

Wellbutrin is really awesome for weight loss.

The major secret to quick weight loss is cut out the diet soft drinks! I struggled with 15 pounds which I thought was from the depo, I cut out the diet coke and lost 15 pounds in the first three weeks! Just because it has no calories does not mean your body doesn't recognize the synthetic sugar as a carbohydrate. It also makes you hungry. Interesting fact, pig farmers in Germany feed diek coke to their pigs to stimulate their appetite and fatten them up before slaughter.


----------



## Kathy (Apr 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *realmccoy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have tried alot of diet pills and I know which ones work. The major secret to quick weight loss is cut out the diet soft drinks! I struggled with 15 pounds which I thought was from the depo, I cut out the diet coke and lost 15 pounds in the first three weeks! Just because it has no calories does not mean your body doesn't recognize the synthetic sugar as a carbohydrate. It also makes you hungry. Interesting fact, pig farmers in Germany feed diek coke to their pigs to stimulate their appetite and fatten them up before slaughter. Ewww...is that true??!! I love my Diet Coke too. Guess I might need to rethink that!


----------



## Thais (Apr 9, 2007)

Just wanted to remind you girls that these over the counter diet/ weight loss pills are not approved by the FDA and most of their studies were either done in animals or in small groups of humans - but not in a scientifically correct way. It's probably a waste of money -- or an expensive placebo.


----------



## Kimmi201 (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi Kookie ( or anyone else thats taken Phentermine)...I wanna get this cause im really looking for a good appetite suppressant..i looked it up and its giving me a choice of yellow- yellow and blue- blue- and blue and white. does it matter which i get....n how often do u take a day cause idk how many to get...thinkin at least a month supply?


----------



## reginaalear (Apr 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Angie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got some phentermine from an online pharmacy. This is my third day and so far it's awesome. The first day I had a strawberry/banana smoothie for breakfast, not because I was hungry, I just didn't know how I would react to the pills so I wanted something on my stomach..plus a person should start up the metabolism in the am. That night I had a single chicken strip because my bf was eating some. yesterday I had my smoothie for breakfast and then one chicken wing last night. Im not the slightest bit hungry and have energy without being jittery. I have to remember to eat something tho cause you need to keep you metabolism going.

Ill let you gals know after a week how much/if any weight I loose.

I'm going to the Dr. to try to get this, but where can you get it online?


----------



## honeybee (Apr 11, 2007)

i think that if there was a magic pill out there i would have found it already. lol.


----------



## Harlot (Apr 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *tinktink22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ive been dieting for 8 yrs now. literally since i was 13 till now. sad part is i weighed 140 then and i was the same height and now i weight almost 210. ill tell you honestly theres nothing better than learning how to eat. seriously i have tried every diet, every pill, every shake, every perscription till the end of hong kong and back. its point less. you should put your money into seeing a nutritionist and learning whats good for your body. i have a family member that slimed down quick because she got her metabolism measured and ate what was good for her. ive been dieting for so long that i hate trying n e more. i was on the verge of gastric bypass. but i cant let myself give in to an easy way out. dieting is def more important than exersize. just go to a nutritionist once ,just once, and i guarantee your going to be eating more and losing alot more too!!! Hope you get on track! Problem with that is that everytime I go to a nutritionist, they always say I dont eat sufficiently and want me eating more. I know how I eat, so I balance it out will regular meals once in a while (3/4 plate foods) Thats how I maintained my weight loss. I lost about 45 lbs pounds in about 5-6 months (yes, I know. Very short time. It actually involved in starving) I was 185 lbs when I was 13 because of medication so I got down 140 (but starving, yes very bad) and been stable since then.....without starving (140 lbs at 16 ans 5'5); just eating less all around. (My lowest was 138 but I had to just gain those 2 lbs



) Im on some pill called I think "Slim 30". Although I have yet to see results (Ive been taking it for about 2 1/2 weeks), I can see why. 
I was put on medication once again this year (which I DESPISE) that holds on to any carbohydrates and fats so it makes losing weight EXTREMELY hard. Actually, the doctors told me to expect weight gain. (HA, right) Which I did. The effects last about 3-6 months EVEN if your off the medication. So by next week Ill probably start losing again. (YAY) But I have to agree, the best path to weightloss is dieting and exercising. But I actually like both. (I dont like beef or overly fried foods like fries) I just listen to music when I excercise (I LOVE music!!!) so I dont really pay attention to exercising; which gets boring for most people. But Im not one to ever quit (I go to the gym) Anyways, I will post later to see if Slim 30 works or not.


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Thais* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Just wanted to remind you girls that these over the counter diet/ weight loss pills are not approved by the FDA and most of their studies were either done in animals or in small groups of humans - but not in a scientifically correct way. It's probably a waste of money -- or an expensive placebo.



Actually - Alli now is.
It was in the news awhile ago.

I would try it - but the side effects... no thanks.


----------



## windyjo1 (Apr 11, 2007)

One of my friends swears by Slimquick, I have never tried it though.


----------



## Jinjer (Apr 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *honeybee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i think that if there was a magic pill out there i would have found it already. lol. Slim sculpt by Norexin...i don't think i can stress it enough....


----------



## reginaalear (Apr 19, 2007)

I went to my Dr. today to talk about weight loss. He put me on Phentermine and I'm going to a nutrionist. He said that he almost NEVER gives diet pills. He said he can count on one hand how many times he has gave them. My problem is that I have high blood pressure and high cholestrol now. He said at my age I should not have those problems. He also said that If I don't lose weight in the next 6 mo. then I would be a great canidate for a Stomach belt. I am really hoping the pills will work along with diet and exercise. I plan to exercise a lot and eat right!!


----------



## Thais (Apr 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *reginaalear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I went to my Dr. today to talk about weight loss. He put me on Phentermine and I'm going to a nutrionist. He said that he almost NEVER gives diet pills. He said he can count on one hand how many times he has gave them. My problem is that I have high blood pressure and high cholestrol now. He said at my age I should not have those problems. He also said that If I don't lose weight in the next 6 mo. then I would be a great canidate for a Stomach belt. I am really hoping the pills will work along with diet and exercise. I plan to exercise a lot and eat right!! Hmmm... Remember that old diet pill Fen-Phen? It was taken off the market because it caused pulmonary hypertension. Phentermine was the "Phen" part of it. I am not sure whether Phentermine alone (without Fenfluramine, the "Fen") also causes heart problems. I am under the impression that it doesn't, but I would be cautious.


----------



## Colorlicious (Apr 19, 2007)

yea so what's up with that hoodia? any good reviews for that?


----------



## FeverDream (Apr 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Colorlicious* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yea so what's up with that hoodia? any good reviews for that? I'll give it a good review, but only for very occasional use! Appetite is something we all need to learn to deal with, and learn how to eat healthy things when we're hungry instead of chips and junk, but I do take a hoodia from time to time if I'm going to be out all day and don't want to be hungry, if I anticipate a very late dinner, or if I don't want to be tempted when I'm out with friends. Also, hoodia will not be effective if you're an emotional eater, someone who eats out of boredom, a nighttime tv eater, etc. Hoodia will only take the edge off your appetite, not help alter your eating habits or your fat burning potential. Hope that helped!


----------



## reginaalear (Apr 20, 2007)

Thais: I was wondering if was the same or alike. The Dr. said I have to come in and have monthly test done. He's going to monitor my progress. I hope it doesn't cause any problems, if it does I will stop it. I need to be healthy not unhealthy or dead. Most people on this med. are getting Vitamin B12 shots, I don't know why. My Dr. didn't order that for me.


----------



## thegoodgirl (Apr 20, 2007)

if you want to lose weight and detoxify to boot...do the beverly hills diet. you will lose 15 lbs. in a month. i did it and ate whatever i wanted after that month and never gained a pound back--reason being, it gives your digestion a break therefore, your digestion is more effective and you won't gain weight back-very easily...what i loved is there is no weighing of food, you eat as much as you want-never go hungry, and cravings vanish. she tells you what to eat, and there's virtually no cooking..you can also drink alcohol while you are on the diet....and you lose weight so effortlessly. you also do not have to exersize. you can pick up a copy of the book on amazon for around a dollar. there is a second edition that is revised..i recommend it, for its easier than the first, but the first edition is the one i did, i loved it!!!! and still do...also, by second week you get a free day to eat what ever you want.

let me know your thoughts or how it turns out for you if you decide to try it...i think it's the best.


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 20, 2007)

I started taking Phendimetrazine in the middle of February, I have lost 25 pounds. It is only from a Dr. I liked the results right away and didn't feel hungry. It just really helped take the edge off. I worked out, and have been eating healthy.

I also have taken in the past the Zantrex 3 and it worked excellent for me. I didn't feel hungry and it gave me alot of energy. I started taking only 1 pill in the morning, and then increasing to 2 as my body adjusted to it. Everyone is different with medications, and what works for one doesn't always work for another. There are so many out there, bodybuilding web sites usually have reviews on the supplements, and they are packed full of healthy options, I learned alot from them! Good Luck!


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Apr 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif just diet and exercise. I know thats not what you want to hear but its the truth. Im like 30lbs overweight and im not going to take a pill that will mess me up. ditto, you are absolutely correct. That is the only permanent way to lose weight.

Originally Posted by *FeverDream* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hydroxycut is the only one I've tried (a couple years ago) and it was useless. Now all the commercials I see are so cheesy and scam-like, I wouldn't go near any of them. For those looking for an appetite suppressent, get HOODIA! You will have zero desire for food, guaranteed, and it won't screw your body up (to my knowledge). I tried pure hoodia gordini and it did NOTHING for me.


----------



## beautydiva (Apr 27, 2007)

thanx everyone 4 sharing

its very helpful post


----------



## baghdad_rose (May 19, 2007)

believe me, HOODIA = crap.... it did nothing (NOTHING!!)... also hydroxycut is a waste of good money... nothing helps me...

i think i should talk to my doctor about phentermine, relacore, and norexin slim sculpt.... (but my doc is so clueless... i feel like she makes up all the things she tells me)....


----------



## farris2 (May 19, 2007)

prescription-phentermine...but it kind of wiped out my long term memory

otc-nothing that I know of


----------



## SewAmazing (May 19, 2007)

I watched Montel Williams today, and Poppi Kramer from the Biggest Loser was on there. She went from size 22 (she was 232 pounds) to size 2 in 8 months! I am not into fads, but I went to her blog (do a Google) and her eating plan looked healthy and do able. She also exercised for 2 hrs per day. I was impressed. All my friends are having bypass, and I don't knock it, it's just not my style. So far, Poppi's and The Michael Thurmond Plan (from Extreme Makeover) are the plans I most want to try..


----------



## farris2 (May 19, 2007)

NV sucks! I gained weight taking that mess..


----------



## nics1972 (May 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *FeverDream* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'll give it a good review, but only for very occasional use! Appetite is something we all need to learn to deal with, and learn how to eat healthy things when we're hungry instead of chips and junk, but I do take a hoodia from time to time if I'm going to be out all day and don't want to be hungry, if I anticipate a very late dinner, or if I don't want to be tempted when I'm out with friends. Also, hoodia will not be effective if you're an emotional eater, someone who eats out of boredom, a nighttime tv eater, etc. Hoodia will only take the edge off your appetite, not help alter your eating habits or your fat burning potential. Hope that helped! What brand of Hoodia pills do you guys recommend ? Anyone tried NV ? The commercial makes it sound pretty good !!
EDIT: There.. the previous posts totally discredits NV !! *lol*


----------



## foxybronx (May 19, 2007)

I have tried Hydroxycut Hardcore, and while it works for some it made me too sick. I couldnt sleep, i would get nauseous, and my stomach would hurt so bad. So i stop taking it. I tried Hoodia but it didnt work.

Right now i am sticking to teas, i drink Green tea in the morning, and oolong slimming tea in the afternoon and night. I watch my carb intake and i excercise.


----------



## Lia (May 20, 2007)

EDITED BY MOD AND INFO REMOVED:

Hello, as a Mut moderator, i couldn't stop from stepping in on this thread. I'd like to say that we (Mut) do not approve illegal actions, including buying prescription medicine without one on Internet. Also, a personal thought: any prescription pill, and even more dieting pills, are too dangerous for a person to buy and use on his/her own. They change the brain chemical imbalance, and therefore are very restricted - they can cause a series of problems, like addiction;

So i'm closing the thread

Lia


----------

